# Transfer all data and apps from ipad to mini ipad



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How does one transfer all data and apps from iPad to mini ipad.?

Could someone please tell me the steps and procedure to do that?

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This might be easiest https://discussions.apple.com/message/23707576#23707576


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

You have to use only 1 specific apple Id on particular computer , right? Since you can't use 2 separate apple ids on the same PC right?

Thanks




joeten said:


> This might be easiest https://discussions.apple.com/message/23707576#23707576


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Step by step here How to Transfer Everything from an Old iPad to New iPad | OSXDaily


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

If for some reason your internet get disconnected from the internet. Will one have to do the transfer whether backup or restore from the beginning or does it resume where it got disconnected?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Apple has pages and pages of info please use their site iPad - Apple Support I believe if you get cut off you would need to start over.


----------

